# Buchanan Crimper



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Only way to go!


----------



## INDIANA (May 22, 2008)

You go Sparky.


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had mine about a year and have had no problems. It works great, but is a little costly I think I paid about 75 dollars for mine.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Only way to go!


If using Buchannon crimp barrels, then I would say agreed. When using another brand like Union or Thomas and Betts, then to do the proper thing you must use the tool they say to use, which in my book is not near as superior as the Buchannon c-24.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I own 3 of them. Won't crimp any other way.


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

INDIANA said:


> Anyone use C-24 Buchanan crimper? If so how do you like it?


 
Works fine.:thumbsup: But only use them when local inspectors require them to be used. Haven't used them for a while since I'm now on the commercial side.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

The AHJ on one job I worked wouldn't accept any crimps on Buchannans unless Buchannan crimper was used. That is the one and only time I ever bothered to use them.

Been a long time, but isn't it the Buch crimper that can be adjusted to crimp so tight that the EGCs can end up cut? I was taking some boxes apart on a kitchen rewire and most of the EGCs in one box were crimped so tight they broke.

Brought back bad memories.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm... Not sure about that. The only adjustment on my C-24 is the slide stop/lock for either small 2006S or the larger 2011S splice caps. 
I guess if the guy putting on the crimp sleeve has 6-foot arms, kinda like an orangutan, he could possibly over crimp.  I don’t think I could do it myself though, unless I was jumping up and down on the handles.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Only way to go!
> 
> I inherited one from the BM of Local 606 (circa 1968), and never used it. Don't doubt that it does a great crimp, just never used it . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

waco said:


> The AHJ on one job I worked wouldn't accept any crimps on Buchannans unless Buchannan crimper was used. That is the one and only time I ever bothered to use them.
> 
> Been a long time, but isn't it the Buch crimper that can be adjusted to crimp so tight that the EGCs can end up cut? I was taking some boxes apart on a kitchen rewire and most of the EGCs in one box were crimped so tight they broke.
> 
> Brought back bad memories.


The only 'adjustment' that can be made, in regards to how far the crimp is made, is how strong you are.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Never used one. The only crimpers I own are T&B old style red and black handle and the one on my Klein side cutters. Looks like crimping those egc's is great way to go. I guess I am old school and still use wingnuts. But the crimp looks much easier, stronger and does not take up so much room in the box.


----------



## INDIANA (May 22, 2008)

I purchased mine to crimp MTW 16 AWG. I also purchased splice caps and insulators along with spade terminals from Buchanan. I do a lot of control work and figured it would make the cabinets look better along with good crimps. Don't want production to go down because of me.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Why crimp?

I twist and use "greenies.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is somthing to think about if you have a Buch crimper. The crimp tube is listed for current carrying conductors. So that means if insulated properly, you can splice the hots and neutrals, and when you use that crimper, it is my opinion that you have a pretty good splice there. Equal to a wirenut. As far as grounds go, I have been told by some people who really look into this type of stuff that greenies are the only listed means to connect ground wires together.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

2008- 250.8 (A).

I use "greenies" for "his" (AHJ) pleasure.
Plus that lil' hole is handy. Makes it easy for the AHJ to see the EGC connections are made.
Less labor and cost. (they aint cheap, but very convenient)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

leland said:


> 2008- 250.8 (A).


Leland, Im still on 05, how about a heads up? Whats it say?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Leland, Im still on 05, how about a heads up? Whats it say?


 
Same as 05' only "listed, 1 thru 8" , not in pragraph form.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MAC, Off Topic- Whats Up with the International Mkt Plc Wkiki. Are they gonna save it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Hmmm... Not sure about that. I guess if the guy putting on the crimp sleeve has 6-foot arms, kinda like an orangutan, he could possibly over crimp.  .


 
Hey, I kind of resemble that remark.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

leland said:


> 2008- 250.8 (A).
> 
> I use "greenies" for "his" (AHJ) pleasure.
> Plus that lil' hole is handy. Makes it easy for the AHJ to see the EGC connections are made.
> Less labor and cost. (they aint cheap, but very convenient)


 
I just use a regular wirenut.

Sure, greenies are a little nicer, but I like keeping the material list small and simple.

I do use barrel crimps only on 2-4 gang boxes when there are too many grounds to fit in a wirenut.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

leland said:


> MAC, Off Topic- Whats Up with the International Mkt Plc Wkiki. Are they gonna save it?


Its still there. Most people I know who live here hardly pay any attention to Waikiki unless they work down there someplace. It was supposed to be gone already. Maybe the money for redevelopment dried up


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

A lot of my work involves upgrades that require removal of existing boxes that have crimps - consequently I hate them and use greenies or push-in connectors for the grounds in all the work I do.

Probably my biggest gripe is that a lot of folks don't fold the grounds back in before crimping and I'm often left with a 2 or 3 inch chunk of ground wire on one cable and up to a foot on another. I also see a lot of grounds that break off when disturbed due to the "gorilla grip" issue.

FWIW I have a pair of hardened side cutters I've sharpened to a razor edge that is used to carefully cut off one side of the crimp so it can (hopefully) be opened up without wire damage.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> A lot of my work involves upgrades that require removal of existing boxes that have crimps - consequently I hate them and use greenies or push-in connectors for the grounds in all the work I do.
> 
> Probably my biggest gripe is that a lot of folks don't fold the grounds back in before crimping and I'm often left with a 2 or 3 inch chunk of ground wire on one cable and up to a foot on another. I also see a lot of grounds that break off when disturbed due to the "gorilla grip" issue.
> 
> FWIW I have a pair of hardened side cutters I've sharpened to a razor edge that is used to carefully cut off one side of the crimp so it can (hopefully) be opened up without wire damage.


Crimps of any kind are similar to those Zamac masonry nail-ins. They are great until you need to change something.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------

